# Ram Mount



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Ram mount that would work with wiring.

Perfect for camera or live scope.

1.5” Ball

Approximately 21.5” tall.

Located in Stark County.

Asking $25 obo



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

